# MK6 Headliner drooping/sagging



## theharleyquin (Mar 15, 2011)

Bought my GTI new in 2010 and after 3 years - the headliner is already falling down. The area I'm having an issue with is where the liner meets the sunglass holder. For a 3rd old car it's terrible I have to think of patching it with superglue or anything else. 

Does anyone have a fix for this (glue, epoxy, etc)?


----------



## Bx V-dubber (Dec 17, 2010)

I've known guys to use a "3m" spray can glue (sold in home depot & autobody supply stores), even though these were temporary fixes they have last 2&1/2 years so far. Sorry I can't remember the name of the glue.


----------



## theharleyquin (Mar 15, 2011)

I'll give it a shot - thanks. I have ready that it might be a VWoA covered issue even though the car is out of warranty.


----------



## Bx V-dubber (Dec 17, 2010)

hey, if they will cover it...why not:beer:


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

Any update on this?


----------



## WabbitTwax (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump. :wave:

Having this exact same problem in the exact same spot on an '08 MKV Rabbit. Want to fix it before it gets worse. Something that would be recommended to DIY, or best to take it to a dealer or an interior/detailing expert shop?

Anybody have any more suggestions?


----------



## jsag (Nov 27, 2007)

Take it to the dealer and have them call volkswagen, I had the same problem with my 06 jetta and volkswagen paid to replace it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## whitingtj (Jun 4, 2006)

When was this fix done relative to the car's age? I have an '06 A4 with the headliner starting to droop under the sun visors. May sound crazy, but just last year, Audi told me that they had a warranty fix for the HPFP I think it was, so I'm curious if this may also be something they would cover. Thanks in advance.


----------

